# I'm looking for a local Calgary area Cabinet builder...



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

please call 403-861-6474

cheers
Craig


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Talked with Clara Amps Keith on the phone today. 
Told him my idea and he shot back a price that was great!
I'll be getting a cab built for a Soldano Astroverb 16 combo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like I may have a great deal on a Soldano cab... might have to put the custom cab on hold till i see if the Soldano cab floats my boat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats weird... my old user name works but it has the date of which I changed my user name as the Join Date!


----------

